# Ammo



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

What are some alternatives to slingshot ammo, i know about steel balls and marbles but does anyone else know of some different types? I just made this account on the forum and am happy to join.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome, you can go here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20842-using-pieces-of-a-rod-aka-rods-as-ammo/


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I shoot cast lead balls and bullets. After a fairly small investment in equipment, lead is cheaper than either marbles or steel. It is also more effective than either.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

hex nuts,fishing weights,wheel weights,clay balls. Candy Gobstoppers .paintball, river rock


----------



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone, great ideas


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

in a rush what you can fit in the pouch :headbang:


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

I shoot clay balls. I mostly buy them, but once in a while I make some. Not for hunting, but for fun the best choice. If you hit, they break like they explode. And leave a clay stamp on hitting things. Cost half price of steel or when you make some your own it's almost free. So great choice for feeding the forest vegetation


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

steel nuts, bolts, steel balls, lead balls, marbles, golf balls, tennis balls, pebbles, small rocks. the list is almost endless it just depends on what you want it for and partly your ability.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

sorry I also forgot to add arrows.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

gummibears, jellybeans, bits of sticks of cylindrical chalk, those explode on impact, quite impressive.


----------

